# The Granddaddy of all Go Dawg threads, bring September on #45



## KyDawg (May 28, 2019)

Dont know about the rest of yall, but I am ready to drop the tailgate.


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2019)

Silly Bammers and Noles thinking they can open up a Dawg Granddaddy thread.


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2019)

Dawgs open these threads, and they close them.


----------



## elfiii (May 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Silly Bammers and Noles thinking they can open up a Dawg Granddaddy thread.



They got no posse and nothing else to do so they trying to be Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

Roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

Go noles


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

Go dogs in denial


----------



## elfiii (May 28, 2019)

6 feelin' dissed this atternoon.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2019)

Bamers are welcome here, they just dont have full privileges. Same goes for the Noles, or any other team without the name, University of Georgia Bulldogs. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2019)

But he got a full plate of forfeits for cheating.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 970480


????


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go dogs thinking a name change also changes owners.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go Nole and Bammers still owning this thread


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

Go bamanoles


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Hotamighty


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Slayer's gonna be hot when he sees you're putting his ol lady on the web.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Slayer's gonna be hot when he sees you're putting his ol lady on the web.


Yep. He never takes her fishing with him she will sink  his boat


----------



## elfiii (May 28, 2019)

Spot and 6 working overtime to be relevant in a Go Dawgs thread. I like it. Them boiz gots spunk.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. He never takes her fishing with him she will sink  his boat



????


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go Noles in this hot S Ga sun.


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2019)

Memes are done on this thread. It was not built on them, and do nothing other than to show that people can look stuff up. There are plenty of places for them out there, this aint one of them. This thread is for fun, and that is not a problem, but try to bring something a little better than a meme. I have been guilty of this too, but they are not what the Granddaddy Threads that Brown created are about.


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Charlie strikes again


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Charlie strikes again


I know. Guess it’s ok to post memes if  you a dog.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

Go dogs gitting touchy


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

???


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 970485


Sweet baby jesus


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sweet baby jesus


Roll tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

Go dogs wishing  they have hot women.


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go Noles and Bammer


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Running the go dog thread through text.



No memes


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go Charlie Dawg wishing he was chasing cows in this heat


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2019)

I would at least like to count them one more time.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

Go dogs in the garden


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

Go bamanoles


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

Sorry but according to Charlie’s policy memes are not allowed in the go dawg thread


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

Clean it up chuck


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Memes are done on this thread. It was not built on them, and do nothing other than to show that people can look stuff up. There are plenty of places for them out there, this aint one of them. This thread is for fun, and that is not a problem, but try to bring something a little better than a meme. I have been guilty of this too, but they are not what the Granddaddy Threads that Brown created are about.


Thank you for your clarification Charlie


----------



## Rackmaster (May 28, 2019)

Well dang that takes the fun away


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

Go dogs breaking the rules


----------



## Rackmaster (May 28, 2019)

Oh well GO DAWGS


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Well dang that takes the fun away


Yep. It sux


----------



## Rackmaster (May 28, 2019)

No more memes is like a hotdog with no ketchup


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

But he’s the boss. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

But that’s why he’s the notorious boss.


----------



## Rackmaster (May 28, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> But he’s the boss. ?


Must be his Birthday and he cranky he gettin older


----------



## Rackmaster (May 28, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Must be his Birthday and he cranky he gettin older


He has one coming up in June too. Go dogs


----------



## Danuwoa (May 28, 2019)

There are some sad, pathetic people on this board.

Go Dawgs!  If you don't like it, eat dawg flop and step on Legos.


----------



## Rackmaster (May 28, 2019)

GO DAWGS wishing B0$$ would change his mind


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> GO DAWGS


Don’t want the boss to hit that big red button on you. He’s a real thug.  Guess that’s how retired cattlemen roll.


----------



## Rackmaster (May 28, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Don’t want the boss to hit that big red button on you. He’s a real thug.  Guess that’s how retired cattlemen roll.


He got rid of his cows because of climate change and the Green New Deal


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2019)

I might, but not for a while, I dont mind one or two, but when we are filling up pages with them, kinda turns in to Meme battle.


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2019)

Brown can overrule me on this one.


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2019)

After all he is the Granddaddy of the Granddaddy threads.


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs without Memes.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Brown can overrule me on this one.


So you are saying that you are not real and that Brown is Really kydoggie.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

Go dogs in adairville ky if it really exists.


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

If the Memes are family friendly I have no problem with them. After all this a family safe forum. I think the NoleBammer coalition is just starving for attention because their football teams suck.....? Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> If the Memes are family friendly I have no problem with them. After all this a family safe forum. I think the NoleBammer coalition is just starving for attention because their football teams suck.....? Go Dawgs!


2009, 2011 , 2012, 2015, 1992,and 2017>1980.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

Go dogs 0-3 to saban


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs 6!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs S&S!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs in California!


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Alabama!


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Kentucky!


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs deep in south Ga!


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Between Ga!


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Just Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

need to go somewhere brown. Just don’t see it happening with Kirby and Nick around


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

Go Bamanoles running this thread


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

Go dogs in the kitchen cooking for their woman


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

Go dogs in Swinney Hollow Ga on govt support.


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs letting the wife watch lifetime while I post in the Go Dawgs thread!!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

Go dogs in the white co jail


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Monroe Ga!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

Go noles


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Gibson Ga! The second home of the Celuses!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Athens! Kirby is gonna bring home to Athens sooner than later!


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Silver city Ga had some good times growing up there!


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Hopewell Ga!


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2019)

Go Techies living in California, disguised as a Bamer fan. When the wind hits the wagon just right, you can see his pocket protector under his Bama windbreaker. Hope that aint redundant.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> No more memes is like a hotdog with no ketchup


????


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> 2009, 2011 , 2012, 2015, 1992,and 2017>1980.


Dont forget 93, 99, 13


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go Noles Go


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Clemson SC!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs again


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Mexico


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Canada


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Cuba


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs go


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles Go


Yep. 


SpotandStalk said:


> Dont forget 93, 99, 13


Yep


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

And don’t forget Trek won a natty.  In 1990.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

Wow. Go dogs a decade behind tek. So sad


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

So sad. You can be born in Bethlehem ga, move to adairville ky. Grow up  remember your mom graduating high school, graduate yourself and drop your kids off for pre k your senior year and then pick up your grandchildren at pre k 5 yrs later; and never experience a dog natty. Lol. And neither did great grandmother.


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs loving watching the trolls reach for any and everything!


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs watching Clemson score again!


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Saban looked lost like he was trying to reach the pedals in one of his new Mercedes! Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)

Go richt 2.0 with nothing to show.


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Pfft! Go Kirby Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Goodnight and Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 29, 2019)

???

Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6 (May 29, 2019)

Go dogs


----------



## John Cooper (May 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs on the sauce.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 29, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2019)

*Go DAWGS! *


That's all I got to say bout that.


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2019)

It is a shame that your team been caught cheating so many times, it makes you wonder, that if any of those NC's were ever legit.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 29, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 29, 2019)

Go Bammer


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 29, 2019)

Go SS and M6 running this thread


----------



## Rackmaster (May 29, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 29, 2019)

GO DAWGS missing the memes


----------



## Rackmaster (May 29, 2019)

GO DAWGS missing Rackmaster vs Spot & 6


----------



## Rackmaster (May 29, 2019)

GO DAWGS can't wait for 8/31/19


----------



## Rackmaster (May 29, 2019)

GA DAWGS VS VANDERBILT 8/31/19


----------



## Rackmaster (May 29, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 29, 2019)

GO DAWGS IN Carroll County


----------



## Rackmaster (May 29, 2019)

GO DAWGS in Haralson County


----------



## Rackmaster (May 29, 2019)

GO DAWGS IN Heard County


----------



## Rackmaster (May 29, 2019)

Spot and  6 still have dreams of running the GO DAWGS thread


----------



## Rackmaster (May 29, 2019)

NEVER GONNA HAPPEN the DAWGS run this thread


----------



## Rackmaster (May 29, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (May 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 29, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> But he’s the boss. ?



Yep. Bo$$ is boss.


----------



## Rackmaster (May 29, 2019)

B0$$ is having climate change withdrawals!

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 29, 2019)

Reason why B0$$ sold his cows:


----------



## Rackmaster (May 29, 2019)

GO DAWGS FOR B0$$


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 29, 2019)

This thread sucks without pics. ?


----------



## Rackmaster (May 29, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (May 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs, Go Bo$$ being the Bo$$!!


----------



## elfiii (May 29, 2019)

Go Bo$$ Dawg!


----------



## brownceluse (May 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!! Go Bammer and Nole thugs submitting to authority!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2019)

They wannabe Dawgs Jeff.


----------



## John Cooper (May 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Bo$$ be keeping the thugs in check!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2019)

We have to Understand that their are no Forums for them on GON, so they have to come in here, and display how obsessed they are with the Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2019)

Dawgs stay on their mind 24 hours a day, because they know that being a Dawg has nothing to do with dates on a calendar. Plus they have forfeited so many games, that they should have faced each other in the Forfeit Bowl. They could have played that in Shreveport.


----------



## Rackmaster (May 29, 2019)

B0$$ is laying down the law!
B0$$ is da Man!

B0$$ is a GA DAWG!


----------



## brownceluse (May 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs with a Bo$$ that ain’t skeered to address the thugs! Thank God they haven’t made him mad yet!


----------



## riprap (May 29, 2019)

They love the boss in Peachtree corners


----------



## John Cooper (May 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2019)

riprap said:


> They love the boss in Peachtree corners



Why you got to bring that up Rip?


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Douglasville.


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2019)

Hope things are settling down for you Rip. I know yall have been through a rough time. Prayers your way my friend.


----------



## John Cooper (May 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs and yes Bo$$ is right prayers for Rip!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 29, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2019)

Go all Dawgs in the Dawg family. It is an exclusive club, and we dont allow band wagons.


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Sylvester.


----------



## brownceluse (May 29, 2019)

Looks like the guards found the cell phones in cell block Thug. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 29, 2019)

Wednesday dawgsux


----------



## Matthew6 (May 29, 2019)

Thursday dawgsux in 13 mins


----------



## brownceluse (May 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 30, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 30, 2019)

Just a reminder of who really runs this..


----------



## brownceluse (May 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (May 30, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Hope things are settling down for you Rip. I know yall have been through a rough time. Prayers your way my friend.


Much appreciated. Wife just left for NC. Her dad should be going home this week for the first time since the accident. Still a long recovery.


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2019)

SS you and 6 could not run a bingo game.


----------



## brownceluse (May 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs one more time!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 30, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 30, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (May 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 30, 2019)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2019)

I would rather be a Dawg for one hour, than a bamer. It is a Georgia thing, and they will never come close to understanding it. Let them have one losing season, and they will drop like flies.


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs knowing that our team lives year around in the Bamers mind. They can win a 1000 NC's in a row, but they will never hold a candle to a Dawg.


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2019)

They cant even start a thread without half nekkid women in it. They are funny that way.


----------



## elfiii (May 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs monitoring Bammers half nekkid chicks thread.


----------



## John Cooper (May 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 30, 2019)

Well sex sales in the day and age.... Wait, sex has always sold. But that’s the only way them two thug wannabes can get post in their threads...... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 30, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (May 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2019)

What new lows will they sink too. Is it possible to save them?


----------



## riprap (May 30, 2019)

Good looking women in Tuscaloosa and Tallahassee are called visitors. Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 30, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> What new lows will they sink too. Is it possible to save them?


Just keep your finger on the button. Hopefully you won’t have to push it..... Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Nole country.


----------



## Rackmaster (May 31, 2019)

GO DAWGS - spot & 6 wishing they were DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 31, 2019)

GO DAWGS BO$$ laying down the law to Noles & Bamers


----------



## Rackmaster (May 31, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 31, 2019)

GO DAWGS with the 2019 class already on campus


----------



## elfiii (May 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (May 31, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (May 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 31, 2019)

The thugs need to start going to church with me and John. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2019)

I think I will just stick with Diet Coke.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> The thugs need to start going to church with me and John. Go Dawgs!



Yes sir Brown is right!!!!  Charlie was in that video along with me and Brown he's just being humble about it!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs glad we are still here... That strict 9 will give you some bad heart burn!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs! 

Handling snakes and drankin pision!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2019)

I believe there was moonshine in that jar.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs owning this forum!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## LEGHORN (Jun 1, 2019)

Dawgs baseball getting embarrassed by FSU, the team that barely made it in. Choke city, same as UGA football, Falcons, Braves, etc. just the way it is in GA.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 1, 2019)

Yep, it’s still great to be a Georgia Bulldog!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 1, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## riprap (Jun 1, 2019)

Tuned in to a pro Clemson sports talk station. They were  bashing the Dawgs too. Everybody got DDS...Dawgs derangement syndrome. They all see what's coming


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2019)

Go you hairy Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 2, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> The thugs need to start going to church with me and John. Go Dawgs!



What's a "Deadly Thing"? Is that some kind of vodka or rum? What name brand should I ask for at the liquor store?

Go Dawgs drankin Deadly Thangs.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 2, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 2, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> What's a "Deadly Thing"? Is that some kind of vodka or rum? What name brand should I ask for at the liquor store?
> 
> Go Dawgs drankin Deadly Thangs.



It’s not corn likker.... It’s poison... Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 2, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 2, 2019)

Lawrence Cager gonna be GA DAWG!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 2, 2019)

Lawrence Cager gonna catch a lot of TD’s thrown by FROMM 

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 2, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

With Swift, Herrien, White, & Cook running for TD’s


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 2, 2019)

Go Dogs watched big WR Pickens highlight reel today, he looks like an AJ Green.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 2, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 2, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs watched big WR Pickens highlight reel today, he looks like an AJ Green.


Just watched it to, he is hard to tackle and a heck of a receiver


----------



## riprap (Jun 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2019)

Good night and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 3, 2019)

Go dogs getting that backside handed to them today. Go noles


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs knowing the truth!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 3, 2019)

Pickens is crazy good. He makes amazing catches and leaves players tackling air.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 3, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 3, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 3, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs down South.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 4, 2019)

Friendly reminder today. GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 4, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Friendly reminder today. GO DAWGS!!!!!View attachment 971545



Great planning mrs 22. Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Good planning MrsH22!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 4, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 4, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 4, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (Jun 4, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Friendly reminder today. GO DAWGS!!!!!View attachment 971545



 Priorities!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (Jun 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs working nights now!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 4, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs working nights now!!!!


Love working nights when I use to do it!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs loving night shift!!

No one here but me!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 4, 2019)

It is a job John, glad you found one.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 4, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> It is a job John, glad you found one.


Oh I am loving it !!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 5, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 5, 2019)

Poor Spot and 6 can't even start a thread without it being deleted!
Should be GA DAWGS and that won't happen.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 5, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (Jun 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs hoping Summer passes fast. I got a football/deer hunting jones.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 5, 2019)

Go dogs deleting bama and nöle Threads compliant with forum standards.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs there seems to be a thread missing and it's KyDawg's birthday!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 5, 2019)

I knew the Bo$$’s trigger finger was itching..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 5, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## riprap (Jun 5, 2019)

GoNoles and bammers thinking of calling Jessie Jackson or Morgan and Morgan


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 5, 2019)

One call that’s all!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Jun 5, 2019)

I see a big check in the future for forum oppression


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 5, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Poor Spot and 6 can't even start a thread without it being deleted!
> Should be GA DAWGS and that won't happen.



Absolutely. We'll get a dog to start the next one.  ???


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2019)

SS, aint it about time to check on the chicken houses.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 5, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go dogs deleting bama and nöle Threads compliant with forum standards.



Start your own thread they said. It will never surpass ours they said.

4 days later and twice the posts of the Go Dog thread.....POOF!!!?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 5, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Start your own thread they said. It will never surpass ours they said.
> 
> 4 days later and twice the posts of the Go Dog thread.....POOF!!!?


Totally agree. It stayed within forum rules at all times and we even helped moderate it too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2019)

Dont check your chickens, you wont get no more checks.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 5, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Totally agree. It stayed within forum rules at all times and we even helped moderate it too.


Oh and wednesday dawgsux. 1980.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 5, 2019)

Roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 5, 2019)

Go noles


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Totally agree. It stayed within forum rules at all times and we even helped moderate it too.



Yall dont know why that thread was taken down, but it had nothing to do with who started it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2019)

Roll down hill Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2019)

Roll up hill Noles.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 5, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Yall dont know why that thread was taken down, but it had nothing to do with who started it.


No one told me nothing. Roll tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 5, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> No one told me nothing. Roll tide.


Oh. And happy birthday Boss.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2019)

Aint none of my Birthday 6.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 5, 2019)

Go BammerNoles breaking the internet


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2019)

Yall couldn't break an egg.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2019)

You would get fired if you broke many eggs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Ila Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Barney. We used to have a guy from Barney that post in here.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 6, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Start your own thread they said. It will never surpass ours they said.
> 
> 4 days later and twice the posts of the Go Dog thread.....POOF!!!?


What thread? Without pics it never existed.... ? Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 6, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> What thread? Without pics it never existed.... ? Go Dawgs


Well I knew this post was coming and I got a screenshot somewhere. However it was in the early stages of the thread

Its buried in about 400 recent pics though. I need to free up some space on this phone. ???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 6, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Yall couldn't break an egg.



We broke something cause the thread is no more...

And it werent a rule ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 6, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> SS, aint it about time to check on the chicken houses.



Them chickens died about 2 days into the Hot chick thread. I had more important things to do.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 6, 2019)

Looks like it's time to go back to our old thread


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 6, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks like it's time to go back to our old thread


ok. I’ll start a new one


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2019)

It's GREAT to be a  Georgia Bulldawg!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2019)

When Georgia wins, Georgia parties. 
When Georgia loses everybody parties. 
That's just how we do.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 6, 2019)

Eli Wolf graduate Transfer from the VOLS gonna be a good one this year!
6'4" 236lbs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 6, 2019)

WE RUN THIS THREAD!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 6, 2019)

Weak


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2019)

If people dont wont to post, I cant stop them.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Ila Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Y'all get allot of rain Charlie?


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs, taking up residence in the Bamers and the Gators and the Noles, Minds. It is all they can think or type about.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs with all the haters this is still OUR thread! 

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 7, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, taking up residence in the Bamers and the Gators and the Noles, Minds. It is all they can think or type about.



Happy Birthday


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Tallahassee.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Happy Birthday


Wow. Happy birthday I’m so sorry I missed it


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 8, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Brown can overrule me on this one.


Brown. Can SS have his hot chick thread back too. ?


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Brown. Can SS have his hot chick thread back too. ?


Only if the Bo$$ says he can....? Go Dawgs and Go Purty Women’s.........


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 8, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Only if the Bo$$ says he can....? Go Dawgs and Go Purty Women’s.........


He’s tore up over it. ? saturdaysogadawgelfiiiiislayersux


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2019)

The Bo$$ has the best interest of ehhrbodi in the forum! He be fair n balanced! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 8, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> The Bo$$ has the best interest of ehhrbodi in the forum! He be fair n balanced! Go Dawgs!


Let’s be honest are you really the boss does the boss really exist


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 8, 2019)

Slayer told me that you made up the entire cattleman deal from Kentucky and that you are really an undercover moderator


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 8, 2019)

Go John cooper


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 8, 2019)

Go dogs afraid to visualize photographs of super hot women.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 8, 2019)

Go banners owning ths place.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 8, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> The Bo$$ has the best interest of ehhrbodi in the forum! He be fair n balanced! Go Dawgs!


Go undercover mods.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 8, 2019)

Go dogs in the rain getting their bi monthly bath/shower while cutting grass.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 8, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!


go John cooper


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs investigating truth!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> go John cooperView attachment 972145


Nah I handle snakes in church!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 8, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Nah I handle snakes in church!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!


go John cooper


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> go John cooper View attachment 972147


That's how we roll!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2019)

You guys keep this thread within the rules or it goes away. First and only warning. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2019)

You can tell football season is getting closer.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs tossing olive branches!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs keeping the threads monitored!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs banding malcontents!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2019)

Sabbath dawgsux


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2019)

Did you survive church today John.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs taking up serpents


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Did you survive church today John. View attachment 972261


We take up serpents every service Matthew6!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs rehabbing other teams misfits!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 9, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 10, 2019)

Goodnight and Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 10, 2019)

Happy Monday to all you mutts. Enjoy your week. Go dawgs, and go John Cooper. Happy birthday to the boss.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs sorry I can't make lunch next week!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 10, 2019)

Seeing as how Brown started this go dog movement and he's lobbying the entire forum to become one...Shouldnt this be renamed the Grandaddy of all sports forum threads?

A name that makes all forum users feel welcome. Or is the whole inclusiveness movement just a bunch of horsehockey?


----------



## elfiii (Jun 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs dishing out horsehockey by the buggy load!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Seeing as how Brown started this go dog movement and he's lobbying the entire forum to become one...Shouldnt this be renamed the Grandaddy of all sports forum threads?
> 
> A name that makes all forum users feel welcome. Or is the whole inclusiveness movement just a bunch of horsehockey?


Greetings S&S I hope you had a wonderful day! So great to see you post in this wonderful thread! If I may respond to your question? This thread is not inclusive. If it was only Dawg fans would aloud to post. I hope this helps sir. Good luck to your diamond Noles and Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 10, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Greetings S&S I hope you had a wonderful day! So great to see you post in this wonderful thread! If I may respond to your question? This thread is not inclusive. If it was only Dawg fans would aloud to post. I hope this helps sir. Good luck to your diamond Noles and Go Dawgs!




It really doesnt help as much as I'd hoped. After starting the olive branch thread, I had high hopes you would remedy the issues of this forum and lead us by example.

I see you still have a ways to go. Good luck brother and Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> It really doesnt help as much as I'd hoped. After starting the olive branch thread, I had high hopes you would remedy the issues of this forum and lead us by example.
> 
> I see you still have a ways to go. Good luck brother and Go Noles


Rome wasn’t built in a day. I read a quote the other day that I really think would fit here in this situation.
“Complexity is your enemy. Any fool can make something complicated. It is hard to keep things simple.”
Richard Branson


Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 10, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Rome wasn’t built in a day. I read a quote the other day that I really think would fit here in this situation.
> “Complexity is your enemy. Any fool can make something complicated. It is hard to keep things simple.”
> Richard Branson
> 
> ...



I see you're still very argumentative over your thread. No worries, I think you'll see the light soon.

"Discipline to me is sacrifice; its willingness to give up something you want to do, so you can better yourself"

-Bobby Bowden


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 10, 2019)

Go dogs


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 10, 2019)

Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I see you're still very argumentative over your thread. No worries, I think you'll see the light soon.
> 
> "Discipline to me is sacrifice; its willingness to give up something you want to do, so you can better yourself"
> 
> -Bobby Bowden


I’m so sorry if I offended you sir. The last thing I wanted to do is offend any members of this great board. I never want to come across as argumentative either. I hope your Noles win it all! Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 10, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’m so sorry if I offended you sir. The last thing I wanted to do is offend any members of this great board. I never want to come across as argumentative either. I hope your Noles win it all! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 972495


That quote gave me the chills... Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 11, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> That quote gave me the chills... Go Dawgs!


??


----------



## elfiii (Jun 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 972495



Peace sux.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 11, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Peace sux.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



It's ok brother. These responses are expected. You'll come around by November


----------



## elfiii (Jun 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's ok brother. These responses are expected. You'll come around by November



Why? What's happening in November? Is something bad going to happen to the Noles? I need to know. My partner is a Nole.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's ok brother. These responses are expected. You'll come around by November


Ssthug thinks that tek will beat the mutts. Lol


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs giving peace a chance!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs from the salt mines!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 11, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs giving peace a chance!



Jeff, I think it's time you saw a physician about this "peace" problem you seem to be having.

Go Dawgs hoping celuse gets past his passive moment soon.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs giving inclusion a chance!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Two Step.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 12, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Jeff, I think it's time you saw a physician about this "peace" problem you seem to be having.
> 
> Go Dawgs hoping celuse gets past his passive moment soon.



I think he has been overdoing it on the Cyanide Lee.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 12, 2019)

Wednesday dawgsux


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs giving inclusion a chance!!



Keep fighting the good fight brother


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 12, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Why? What's happening in November? Is something bad going to happen to the Noles? I need to know. My partner is a Nole.




Sorry for the delayed response Elfiii. I never knew you had a "partner". A few days ago I'd have taken this little tidbit and ran with it. Even though I dont agree with it, I'm at peace with myself now, and can wish yall the best of luck. You're a courageous man coming out in a public forum like this!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 12, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (Jun 12, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I think he has been overdoing it on the Cyanide Lee.



Either that or the snakebites are starting to get to him Charlie. Whatever it is it may be necessary for us to do an intervention. I'm worried about him.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sorry for the delayed response Elfiii. I never knew you had a "partner". A few days ago I'd have taken this little tidbit and ran with it. Even though I dont agree with it, I'm at peace with myself now, and can wish yall the best of luck. You're a courageous man coming out in a public forum like this!



Aren't you late for your night shift at the chicken plant?


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs drankin strick9 and handling snakes!!!!!

It's not for the week of faith!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 12, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 12, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

This meme ban needs to be lifted!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 12, 2019)

B0$$ needs more cows to help with rehab and anger isssues!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY B0$$


GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 12, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Aren't you late for your night shift at the chicken plant?



I quit that chicken plant in search of happiness. ?


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs in searching for happiness!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in searching for happiness!


Go Dawgs hoping Knoxville burns...

True happiness..


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs with lasting dreams!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sorry for the delayed response Elfiii. I never knew you had a "partner". A few days ago I'd have taken this little tidbit and ran with it. Even though I dont agree with it, I'm at peace with myself now, and can wish yall the best of luck. You're a courageous man coming out in a public forum like this!


?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 13, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I think he has been overdoing it on the Cyanide Lee.



Charlie. Come here on June 20.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 13, 2019)

Go dog partners.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I quit that chicken plant in search of happiness. ?



So you're on welfare now? It's good work if you can get it. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 13, 2019)

elfiii said:


> So you're on welfare now? It's good work if you can get it.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


Sure am! Thanks for all those years of slaving away for us poor folk.?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm trying my hand as a freelance inner peace meme maker!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (Jun 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 972742



That is what I was telling you about Willie.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 13, 2019)

https://www.moultrieobserver.com/sports/

Willie trying to get in tight with them Moultrie boys.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 13, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> https://www.moultrieobserver.com/sports/
> 
> Willie trying to get in tight with them Moultrie boys.



Not a bad school to get tight with...


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Not a bad school to get tight with...



I hope Willie learned a heap from them.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 13, 2019)

I am beginning to like our new Coach at Colquitt County.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 13, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I hope Willie learned a heap from them.



Sounds like they learned alot from Ol Slick Willie ?


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Go Noles getting their Zen fired up!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs for Quack!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs winding down the shift and getting ready to head home!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 14, 2019)

Happy Friday Dawgs!! 

Daily Vols suck!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 14, 2019)

Y’all have a great weekend. Roll tide


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 15, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs? How many days Jeff?


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 15, 2019)

77 days! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 16, 2019)

Happy Father’s Day and Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 16, 2019)

Happy Father's Day


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 16, 2019)

This meme made me think of Slayer


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 16, 2019)

SS you need to get in bed you got to be at work at 11 tonight.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> SS you need to get in bed you got to be at work at 11 tonight.



I dont sleep a whole lot brother. Doubt I'll be working tonight but I will be on call.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 16, 2019)

Go noles on call


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 16, 2019)

Go dogs jealous of bama in Kentucky


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs greatful to aloud to post here!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 16, 2019)

Go nice pups putting up with all the mole crap.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs, happy Fathers day to all you dad's!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 16, 2019)

Go Noles a little upset Slayer didnt call to wish me Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 17, 2019)

Monday dawgsux


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 17, 2019)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs trying to land two more great RB's.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 18, 2019)

Kendal Milton will be one of those I believe Bo$$


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=342807886298387


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## riprap (Jun 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 18, 2019)

Go dogsux


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2019)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Kendal Milton will be one of those I believe Bo$$



I hope you are right dhd. Where in the world you been?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 19, 2019)

Wednesday dogsux


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs coming out of hiding. Good to see you in here dhd.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs keeping olive branches to themselves.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 19, 2019)

Wednesday slayersux


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs on their first day back to work at the salt mines!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I hope you are right dhd. Where in the world you been?


I’ve been around. If I’m not working, I’ve been fishing a lot. Not useless I know?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Stewart County.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 19, 2019)

?


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Charlie gonna have to ban 6!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

6 is a trouble maker for sure!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> 6 is a trouble maker for sure!!



If he keeps hijacking every thread on here, with his DDS, you may be right Jeff.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Poor 6 won't be able to overcome the shame!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs Banning 6!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 20, 2019)

Roll tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 20, 2019)

Go Thursday dogsux.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 20, 2019)

Nah, 6 aint going no where, we need to keep him around for comic relief.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2019)

Throw back Thursday to 1978.
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 20, 2019)

Slayersux


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 20, 2019)

Mrsh22, gonna put the smack down on 6.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 20, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2019)

6 is on my ignore list.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 20, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 6 is on my ignore list.



Oh my. ?


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 20, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 6 is on my ignore list.





Matthew6 said:


> Oh my. ?



So let me guess...... no pie for him???


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 20, 2019)

Go Dogettes making pies


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs in East Cobb!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs rocking the night shift!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 20, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in East Cobb!!


Go bammers in east Cobb for 2 weeks


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready for a vacation!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 20, 2019)

You headed to Daytona Jeff?


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 21, 2019)

Go late night Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> You headed to Daytona Jeff?


Yes sir. Next Friday! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 21, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Yes sir. Next Friday! Go Dawgs!


Have fun Brother!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 21, 2019)

Go biker dogs headed to Daytona


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go biker dogs headed to Daytona


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs. Hope you have a fine Vacation Jeff.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 21, 2019)

Weekend slayersux


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 21, 2019)

Weekend wondering when 6 is gonna be moved in so we can fish????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 21, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Weekend wondering when 6 is gonna be moved in so we can fish????


Forum weekend get together at the 6 estate


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 21, 2019)

Hog shooting at Elfiii's to follow


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs fishing with 6 in the middle of nowhere Alabama!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs up late at night!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 22, 2019)

Go Dogs thankful we got the monster WR outta bammy Mr Pickens, cause we gonna need his size and his skill set losing Holloman.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs last night at work this week, ready for a few days off!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs done with the work week!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready for the weekend!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs working for the weekend!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 23, 2019)

Sabbath dawgsux


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 23, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs working for the weekend!!


Weekends rock John. I used to love my 3 12 hrs fri thru Sunday night shifts in the hospital. Could spend mon morning to Friday night at 7 being off and looking after my family  get everybody out of the house during the weekdays at school and work. Lots of time to fish. I never had any problem managing dinner and getting kids off to school always had for five hours a day to myself to do what I wanted to do and my house was always spotless and dinner was always on the table for my family.  That was on top of maintaining everything else. A typical housewife with two children has an easy life


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 23, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Weekends rock John. I used to love my 3 12 hrs fri thru Sunday night shifts in the hospital. Could spend mon morning to Friday night at 7 being off and looking after my family  get everybody out of the house during the weekdays at school and work. Lots of time to fish. I never had any problem managing dinner and getting kids off to school always had for five hours a day to myself to do what I wanted to do and my house was always spotless and dinner was always on the table for my family.  That was on top of maintaining everything else. A typical housewife with two children has an easy life


Yes sir I like it also!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs flipping go carts!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 23, 2019)

GO DAWGS 
With Lawrence Cager,Eli Wolf, Pickens,& Blaylock to replace Holloman!
Too bad JJ Holloman you could have been on your way to the pros!
Stupid is as Stupid does!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs running from the cops on gocarts!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 23, 2019)

Go night shift dogs


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 23, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs flipping go carts!!



We've finally figured out what's wrong with you.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> We've finally figured out what's wrong with you.


May be from some of the gas I inhaled and drank growing up. If we didn’t have money for gas for our toys we’d siphon it from any truck or car we’d think we would’nt get caught. Paw paw kept a diesel tank beside the barn but no gas! He started locking the gas cans up in the barn. Me and my cousin decided to take the lock off to get in and get gas for his truck one time. He came pulling up about the time the last drop came out of the can in his tank. Man!!!!! He bout killed us! I was skeered to death! So we had to throw hay for him and the two neighbors the rest of the summer for free! We’d throw hay for him he’d let us get an ice cold Budweiser every evening after we’d get done. But we didn’t get a beer after we got caught stealing his gas. So I told Granny that Poppa would give us beer when we threw hay.....? Needless to say that didn’t go over well!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 23, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> May be from some of the gas I inhaled and drank growing up. If we didn’t have money for gas for our toys we’d siphon it from any truck or car we’d think we would’nt get caught. Paw paw kept a diesel tank beside the barn but no gas! He started locking the gas cans up in the barn. Me and my cousin decided to take the lock off to get in and get gas for his truck one time. He came pulling up about the time the last drop came out of the can in his tank. Man!!!!! He bout killed us! I was skeered to death! So we had to throw hay for him and the two neighbors the rest of the summer for free! We’d throw hay for him he’d let us get an ice cold Budweiser every evening after we’d get done. But we didn’t get a beer after we got caught stealing his gas. So I told Granny that Poppa would give us beer when we threw hay.....? Needless to say that didn’t go over well!!! Go Dawgs!



???

Go Snitching Dogs


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs thinking about the past!! Missing the old timers that made us who we are! I miss walking in the barn with the braves game on. That generation produced men!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs thinking of days gone by, and all the good times we had growing up!! Times weren't easy and we wasn't rich but by golly we had family and that was all we needed!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 24, 2019)

Go dogs living in the past. Go dogs knowing this year will be painful


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 24, 2019)

Monday elfiiiislayersux


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready for the season to get going!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs glad to be back to the land of air conditioning.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 24, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs glad to be back to the land of air conditioning.



You're gonna need it. Its HOT!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 24, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You're gonna need it. Its HOT!



This ain't hot. If you have never been to West Central GA in late June you have no idea what hot is.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 24, 2019)

elfiii said:


> This ain't hot. If you have never been to West Central GA in late June you have no idea what hot is.



It may not be hot where you are but its HOT down here in south ga


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 24, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs thinking about the past!! Missing the old timers that made us who we are! I miss walking in the barn with the braves game on. That generation produced men!





John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs thinking of days gone by, and all the good times we had growing up!! Times weren't easy and we wasn't rich but by golly we had family and that was all we needed!!!


Nothing like being with Grandma and Grandpa!  I sure do MISS THEM and I can't wait to see them again one day!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 24, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs, I am ready to go home, this living in the thugs mind, is getting old. I never knew that DDS was so bad. I will tell you how bad it is. It has Bamers and Noles, (hated rivals) joining together, to try and deal with it. We should try to understand their disorder, it is a very serious condition.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 25, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> It may not be hot where you are but its HOT down here in south ga



Come to West Central GA. I'll show you hot.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 25, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> We should try to understand their disorder, it is a very serious condition.



Why? It's their problem, not mine. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Why? It's their problem, not mine.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



You are right. They aint nothing but a bunch of thugs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs, making fun of the thugs. They are such an easy target, it is hard not to. They a one trick Pony.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 25, 2019)

Go Dogs praying our mostly new reciever Corp can be effective this season against good defenses, because losing our top 5 pass catchers from last season is scary.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 25, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Come to West Central GA. I'll show you hot.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


You ain't been hot...


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs bullying the Po Po!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 25, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs praying our mostly new reciever Corp can be effective this season against good defenses, because losing our top 5 pass catchers from last season is scary.


Cager, Wolf, & Robertson all grad transfers with experience!
Blaylock, Pickens, Tongue, & Simmons will have to pick up the slack!
I think we should be fine! Cager was a beast in Miami!
Woerner at TE should have a great year as well!
Somebody on the Bulldogs Football team will RISE to be great this year and take Holloman’s place!

GO DAWGS

UGA FOOTBALL ROOSTER 2019
https://georgiadogs.com/roster.aspx?path=football


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 26, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs praying our mostly new reciever Corp can be effective this season against good defenses, because losing our top 5 pass catchers from last season is scary.



Go Dawgs praying right along side you!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs working night shift.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 27, 2019)

Daily dawgsux


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs closing out the day at work.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting the day started at work!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs! How much longer Jeff?


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 28, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 28, 2019)

64 days Charlie!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs counting the days!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs! For all of my fellow DAWG fans that frequent The Classic City, Ya'll need to try Seabear Oyster Bar on Prince Ave.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 28, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Dawgs! For all of my fellow DAWG fans that frequent The Classic City, Ya'll need to try Seabear Oyster Bar on Prince Ave. View attachment 974358View attachment 974359


I love raw oysters! Looks very delicious!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 28, 2019)

Oysters!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Dawgs! For all of my fellow DAWG fans that frequent The Classic City, Ya'll need to try Seabear Oyster Bar on Prince Ave. View attachment 974358View attachment 974359


Go Dawgs livin large!!!

Man that looks mighty fine!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Dawgs! For all of my fellow DAWG fans that frequent The Classic City, Ya'll need to try Seabear Oyster Bar on Prince Ave. View attachment 974358View attachment 974359



I like oysters too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 28, 2019)

Have a great weekend mutts and nolesux


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Have a great weekend mutts and nolesux



When you gonna get moved back to Bama?

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 29, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> When you gonna get moved back to Bama?
> 
> Go Dawgs!


There now. Currently in east Cobb for a few more days.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh lawdy!!!!! We gonna have to meet up for a lunch sometime..... How far are you from Scottsboro or Guntersville??


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> There now. Currently in east Cobb for a few more days.


Good deal!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 29, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Oh lawdy!!!!! We gonna have to meet up for a lunch sometime..... How far are you from Scottsboro or Guntersville??


im in cullman co. 40 miles to guntersville.  65 to scottsboro


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2019)

Ok there's Fire by the lake in Guntersville, I haven't eaten there but it's supposed to be good. And Jefferson's in Scottsboro that supposed to be good to. 

I am roughly 80 from Guntersville and 40 or so from Scottsboro.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs working their last night this week!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 29, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Ok there's Fire by the lake in Guntersville, I haven't eaten there but it's supposed to be good. And Jefferson's in Scottsboro that supposed to be good to.
> 
> I am roughly 80 from Guntersville and 40 or so from Scottsboro.


Let’s do it


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs wondering if Matthew6 is real or not????


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Let’s do it


Let me know when you are settled in and we will eat lunch!  On a Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs wondering if Charlie would make the trip??


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 29, 2019)

GO DAWGS with QB Carson Beck for 2020!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Cusetta.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready for the weekend!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs headed to the lake.. but 1st... coffee...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs headed to the lake.. but 1st... coffee...


Have a great day. If you need fishing advice feel free to pm. ?


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs wondering if Matthew6 is real or not????


He is real but he’s a midget..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 30, 2019)

Go midget Bammers..

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs, headed to the coast of North Carolina.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2019)

Only bad part of the Trip is having to travel across Tennessee.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2019)

Cant hold my nose that long.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 30, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Cant hold my nose that long.



I understand bo$$, I work there again...

Come on down and will party with 6.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2019)

I have enough of east Cobb.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2019)

Drove home. Sitting under a 300 yr old oak tree with my women eating a late breakfast visiting my late daughter. My babies first visit here. Boss told me to come home. I did. God is good.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2019)

Roll tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll tide.


Go green wave for my girl.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2019)

Had pork cops, Thai jasmine rice. Impeccable and silky scrambled eggs. Fresh sliced tomatoes and  Sliced cucumber with balsamic vinaigrette. Fresh blueberries. She was in recovery mode today. All my girls favorite food. Was really nice. God is good.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2019)

Where you at in Tennessee John?.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2019)

Psalm 34.v 17-20.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs being back home!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs being back home!


God is good Jeff.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> God is good Jeff.



I lifted myself up. My boy covered me until I could sustain. But my God never left me.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I lifted myself up. My boy covered me until I could sustain. But my God never left me.


Always dreaded this day. I was afraid to hurt her. She surprised me. I knew it would happen. Like pulling a really bad scab that bleeds again.  Not over her. But I gotta move on. Thanks elfiiii.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 30, 2019)

Prayers for y'all 6 God will take care of y'all. 

I am working back in Chattanooga Charlie.

Go Dawgs at the Drive in movies in NW Georgia!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (Jul 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## joepuppy (Jul 1, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 974609View attachment 974609


Mercy. I can see why you posted that one twice.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 1, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Not over her. But I gotta move on. Thanks elfiiii.



You never will be until you see her again which hopefully is a long, long time from now. Life is for the living so live it fully every day.

Go Bammers finally come back home where they belong.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> You never will be until you see her again which hopefully is a long, long time from now. Life is for the living so live it fully every day.
> 
> Go Bammers finally come back home where they belong.



Wise words ^^^^^^

6 we will talk over lunch soon, probably be good for both of us!

Go Dawgs and Bammers healing!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 2, 2019)

Go Dogs and Happy and safe 4th to all.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 2, 2019)

Tuesday browningslayerdawgsux


----------



## elfiii (Jul 2, 2019)

I don't care what you say, just Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Kentucky!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Florida!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Tennessee!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 2, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs just south of Perry heading to Fish Camp!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 3, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs just south of Perry heading to Fish Camp!!


Have fun thug


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs waiting on Snapper season opening on the 12th!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 3, 2019)

Have a wonderful Wednesday mutts and nolesuck.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 3, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs just south of Perry heading to Fish Camp!!


I just text to you an instructional video How to fish so I hope that helps you


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Jul 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs headed to fishin' camp.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 3, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!


Give me a few days John to get some chores done and I want to hook up with you and go get a good meal


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Give me a few days John to get some chores done and I want to hook up with you and go get a good meal



That's fine Brother!!  I am still digging out of the pit the folks in Atlanta put me in so a week or two will work!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs working, watching fireworks out the window!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs on Independence Day!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs again!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs meeting an old DGD FB tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs on Carolina beach, catching them stupid Spanish Mackerel. They were fun to catch, but were only average to eat,


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs watching fireworks at work!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs headed to South Cackalacky later today.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs fishing!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2019)

Young Dawg fisherman.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs fishing, young and old!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 5, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 5, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 6, 2019)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## ddgarcia (Jul 6, 2019)

Only 8 weeks til kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs last night at work this week!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs back in the great state of Georgia!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 7, 2019)

Sabbath dawgsux


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## James12 (Jul 7, 2019)

Here’s hoping it stops at 40.... Good Luck Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 7, 2019)

James12 said:


> Here’s hoping it stops at 40.... Good Luck Dawgs


Please sweet little baby Jesus.  No.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2019)

James12 said:


> Here’s hoping it stops at 40.... Good Luck Dawgs



Glad you are worried about it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing at people that worry more about us than they do their own team.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 8, 2019)

Monday dawgsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 8, 2019)

1992,2009, 2011,2012,2015,2017>1980.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2019)

I would name all the years the Bamers had to forfeit all those wins for cheating, but I think most of you know them by heart now, even though the list is long.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2019)

Looking back through the forfeit records, there are only two teams in the sec that have never forfeited a game. And those two teams play a game each year, called The World's Largest Cocktail Party.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs knowing the Tiders cheat!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 9, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs closing in on another 1,000 post Go Dawgs thread. No way this one makes it to August 31.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs closing in on another 1,000 post Go Dawgs thread. No way this one makes it to August 31.



Now that you brought it up, you are correct.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs being correct erry oncet in a while.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs making sure Lee is correct.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 9, 2019)

Tuesday elfiiiislayerbrowndogsux


----------



## elfiii (Jul 9, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Tuesday elfiiiislayerbrowndogsux



Tuesday Bama Sux Go Dawgs back at you.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 9, 2019)

Go you Hairy Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 9, 2019)

Hunker down you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs in the classic city!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs in 5 points!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 9, 2019)

Go bammers in heaven drankin margaritas.


----------



## James12 (Jul 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs in 1980 ?


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 10, 2019)

Wednesday dogsux


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go bammers in heaven drankin margaritas.



Glad you are in Athens 6.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs all over the world.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2019)

This one will not see August 1st.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS! Everyone else can go pound sand.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs fixing to close this one out in about 48 hours.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 10, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Glad you are in Athens 6.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs knocking this one out before August.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 10, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Glad you are in Athens 6.





John Cooper said:


>



Me too John. KyDawg is slick like that.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2019)

Go Dawg in Valdosta.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 10, 2019)

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 10, 2019)

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 10, 2019)

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 10, 2019)

Thursday dogsux


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2019)

pfffffffffffffffft.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> pfffffffffffffffft.



Ha ha Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2019)

Go tekkies in the mon


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2019)

Go nolesuck


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2019)

Roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> pfffffffffffffffft.



Go tekkies in the mon.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2019)

Go dogs in ky skeert


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2019)

1980. Lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2019)

Thursday volsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2019)

Thursday elfiiiiijohncooperdogsuck


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2019)

Go 6, putting tires on the top of his trailer in Alabama.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs living in the heads of haters..


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2019)

Has Bama forfeited any more games since I last checked. There is a lot of tarnish on them trophies they so proud off. Including the one they got from Good Housekeeping.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs living in the heads of haters..



We need to see you in here more often. Dont make me come down there.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 11, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> pfffffffffffffffft.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 975831




Roll Tide cheerleaders with blonde hair, blue eyes and a beautiful smile.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 12, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Roll Tide cheerleaders with blonde hair, blue eyes and a beautiful smile.


Yep. I love her


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs and Happy Friday!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs posting pics of beautiful cheerleaders!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 12, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> pfffffffffffffffft.



Quit eating so many beans Quack.

Go Dawgs headed to the woods to clear roads in this muggy heat.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 975831



That is rarer than a Albino Snail Darter.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 12, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> That is rarer than a Albino Snail Darter.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 12, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia (Jul 13, 2019)

Only 7 weeks to kickoff Boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs counting down the days to kickoff!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs waiting on July 29th. We gonna hear some recruiting news that day. Dont know if it will be good or bad.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs GATA!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2019)

Jake Scott was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs on the last night of work this week!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2019)

This one is winding down. John you need to start the next one. I dont want to Jinx the season.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs! 

Might have to let Jeff start it, I will probably be sound asleep when this one closes......


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2019)

GO 
D
A
W
G
S


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 13, 2019)

Roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 13, 2019)

Sabbath dawgsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 13, 2019)

Nolesuck


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 13, 2019)

Sunday elfiiiislayerdawgsux


----------

